# adding sponsons to hull? NOT pods, might be crazy...



## Whitson Metalworks (May 21, 2013)

I have a 15' fisher marine I'm building into a simple center console. I've always wondered about and searched for info on the addition of sponsons to the bottom of a flat bottomed Jon boat type hull. What I'm talking about would run the length of the flat portion of the hull, sit as far to the outside as possible, on the chines, and look more like a pontoon or ski. I'm thinking they could be maybe 4 inches deep, pyramid shaped ( with the base being welded to the hull) and come to a blended point at the start of the hulls rise. In my mind, something like this would add buoyancy, stability, and maybe speed if the boat rides up onto the sponsons a little. I can see turning on a dime being tough but what else? Is this a crazy thought? Also, I have the welder and won't be paying for labor.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 21, 2013)

You mean like this?





That's .050" x 12" aluminum irrigation pipe.






Had to cut, bend, and weld in 3 places to follow the radius of the bow









And yeah, they held pressure just fine, up to 15 PSI.





Here it is, on the water.


----------



## Whitson Metalworks (May 21, 2013)

Nope, my idea is to put these on the bottom of the hull out on the chines, think catamaran or airfoil type design only not as pronounced. But that is quite a sweet looking rig there.


----------



## earl60446 (May 22, 2013)

Are you gonna be able to weld a watertight seal all the way up and down both of those chines? Seems like that would be very hard to do and if it leaks, you are dragging a lot of water. 
I like the concept though, getting up on plane would be like having a cat hull. My buddy had a prokat 22 ft center console, was that ever a sweet boat.
Tim


----------



## surfman (May 24, 2013)

How about hydro foils instead?? What you are talking about would give very little lift since there is virtually no surface perpendicular to the flow of the water and it would more than likely just add drag (more surface area in contact with the water).

Why in the world would anyone do all of that to an aluminum boat? I am referring to those pipes on the gunnels. I guess it is pretty much sink proof though.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 24, 2013)

Why the heck would you do that? :-k


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 24, 2013)

I did that to my 1240 v & works fine.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315965#p315965 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 14:31[/url]"]Why the heck would you do that? :-k




Because it looks cool. 8)


----------



## Country Dave (May 25, 2013)

_It looks cool._ :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Dave (May 25, 2013)

_I know exactly what you’re talking about,

A lot of the toon guys add the lifting strakes. I’ve also seen that a lot of the new pontoon hulls come with them from the manufacture. I think it would do everything you mentioned, and if you can fab and weld them go for it. _


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 26, 2013)

Take a small boat and raise the center of gravity? Not sure I follow but don't let a naysayer stop you!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (May 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315561#p315561 said:


> PSG-1 » 21 May 2013, 21:15[/url]"]You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 5
> 
> ...



A little off topic, but your console looks like a giant ipod.


----------



## PSG-1 (May 26, 2013)

> A little off topic, but your console looks like a giant ipod.





LOL, you're right, the life ring in the center looks like the button on an ipod! Never really noticed that before. 8)


----------



## WINGO-LINGO (Oct 4, 2019)

This is fantastic.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm on my 4th hull revision on my Jetjon. So my advice is to just buy a boat that does what you want. When you modify it, there are surprises, some may not be pleasant.


----------

